# Frage zu KFZ-Versicherung



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Heute wende ich mich an die Forenteilnehmer, die etwas Ahnung von der KFZ-Versicherung haben.

Die Situation ist Folgende:

Ich wohne mit meinem Freund zusammen (den ich übrigens im März heiraten werde) und wir besitzen ein neuwertiges Auto (Suzuki Alto, ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alt). Der Wagen wird von meinem Freund verwendet, der damit zur Arbeit fährt und privat zum Einkaufen. Ich habe mir eine Fahrkarte für die Bahn besorgt und fahre mit dem Zug zur Arbeit.

Jetzt ist vor Kurzem ein Brief vom Verkehrscenter gekommen. Meine sowieso schon teure Fahrkarte wird noch teurer. So fällt künftig pro Monat ein Preis von gut 120 € für vier läppische Stationen und Busverkehr in Groß-Gerau an. Ich muss das zwar nur 10mal bezahlen (zwei Monate sind frei), aber das sind immer noch 1200 Euro im Jahr.

Inzwischen keimt in mir immer mehr der Wunsch auf, mir einen Zweitwagen zuzulegen. Das muss natürlich kein Neuwagen sein, den könnte ich gar nicht bezahlen, sondern ein Gebrauchtwagen mit einigen Jahren auf dem Buckel reicht völlig. Den könnte ich auch von meinem Ersparten bezahlen. Das würde außerdem den Vorteil bringen, dass ich länger schlafen kann, nur noch die Hälfte Zeit brauche um zur Arbeit und zurückzukommen, nach der Arbeit einkaufen gehen kann und ich nicht immer nach der Arbeit innerhalb von 12 Minuten zum Bahnhof hetzen muss.

Mein Problem ist die KFZ-Versicherung. 2010 wurde ein Gesetz erlassen, dass man keine Kfz-Versicherung mehr übernehmen kann, es sei denn, man war ein langjähriger Fahrer des Wagens. Also mussten wir ganz von vorne anfangen. Unsere jetzige Kfz-Versicherung ist Haftpflicht mit Vollkasko und kostet 110 € im Monat bei ca. 20.000 km Fahrtleistung im Jahr ohne Garagenstellplatz. Außerdem gibt es einen zweijährigen Komplettschutz, der uns den Vollpreis für das Auto verspricht, sollte es einen Totalschaden erleiden.

Jetzt sind mein Freund und ich sehr umsichtige Fahrer. Er hat noch nie einen selbst verschuldeten Unfall gebaut und ich hab nurmal mein damaliges eigenes Auto (das ich niemals hätte verkaufen sollen) verschrammt als ich noch ein Fahranfänger war. Ich denk erstmal drüber nach, mit dem Ablauf des Komplettschutzes im Juli 2012 die Versicherung auf Teilkasko umzustellen.

Jetzt zum Zweitwagen, den ich dann gerne in der Zeit kaufen würde. Kann ich den als Zweitwagen in die Versicherung mit aufnehmen und hab dann eine Chance, dass die Versicherung nicht gleich doppelt so teuer ist sondern etwas bezahlbarer erscheint?

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Ist es noch zu früh für einen Zweitwagen? Sollte ich lieber noch die Vollkasko behalten? Oder sollte ich meinen Plan umsetzen und mein Leben etwas komfortabler machen?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2012)

also für ein zweitwagen muss man aber auch über ein gutes doppeltes einkommen verfügen,denn es geht ja nicht nur um versicherungen.da würde ich micht gar nicht so dran aufhängen,sondern ob ihr euch das ganze auch leisten könnt...
denn auch ein zweitwagen kostet einiges in der anschaffung.und wenn es auch ein schnäppchen für 2000 euro ist.
aber dazu kommen steuern,sprit(der immer teurer wird) und auch inspektionen und tüv und reperaturen dazu.ganz zu schweigen von sommer-und winterreifenwechsel...also da wirst du sicherlich mit der "teuren" bahncard wesentlich günstiger wegkommen insgesamt gesehen...
ich würde das in aller ruhe mal von der anschaffung,über laufende kosten,bis hin zu extrakosten(reperaturen) durchrechnen und dann mal schauen ob die bahnfahrt nicht doch die bessere alternative ist...


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ein doppeltes Einkommen ist natürlich vorhanden. Wir arbeiten beide in Vollzeit. Mein Freund wird außerdem demnächst harte Verhandlungen für mehr Gehalt führen. Wenn die Firma klug ist, zahlt sie ihm mehr. Er arbeitet als Systemintegrator für Sharepoint (oder so) und das können noch nicht viele in Deutschland.

Steuern sind eher ein kleines Problem, da ich kein Auto kaufen würde, dass größer als ein Twingo ist. Unser Alto kostet im Jahr ca. 60 € Steuern und das im Jahr zu 120 € zu machen ist kein Problem.

Der Sprit ist natürlich ein größeres Problem, der wird immer teurer. Gerade bei uns in Groß-Gerau mit seinen vielen guten Verkehrsanbindungen spinnen die Tankstellen rum. Da würd ich wohl eher in Mainz tanken, wo das Benzin trotz Großstadt echt günstiger ist als bei uns. Ich arbeite nämlich in Mainz. Ich würds natürlich begrüßen, wenn ich E10 nehmen könnte, aber das geht halt nicht bei jedem älteren Fahrzeug.

TÜV ist ja nicht jeden Monat, sondern nur alle zwei (bzw. 1 je nach Alter) Jahre und wir sparen jeden Monat ein bisschen, so dass wir nicht plötzlich pleite dastehen, wenn mal eine größere Summe zu bezahlen ist.

Reparatur, hm, also ich werd mir nie wieder einen Fiat besorgen (der Fiat, den mein Vater mir als Anfängerauto besorgt hat, war nur kaputt). Da haben wir doch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Japaner gemacht, der fährt wie eine eins. Für Blechschäden hat man ja seine Versicherung (mit dem Selbstzahleranteil natürlich), aber wie ich schrieb, fahren wir beide sehr umsichtig und es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wir ständig andere Autos verschrotten.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2012)

tja,in gebrauchtwagen steckt man nicht drin....wenn ihr ein günstigen zweitwagen holt,dann kann der auch viele verschleissteile haben,die früher oder später ausgetauscht werden müssen.je älter der wagen ist,desto öfter steht der auch mal in der werkstatt und desto mehr sprit verbraucht der auch.nehmt ihr einen neueren bezahlt ihr wesentlich mehr in der anschaffung.udn eine garantie auf keine reperaturen hast du mit keinem wagen...
und zum thema unfall:ich bezeichne mich auch als sehr umsichtigen udn vorsichtigen fahrer und hab trotzdem schon 2 unfälle verursacht, wo ein ganz ordentlicher schaden fabriziert wurde und ich auch gleich in der versicherung höher gestuft wurde.das ist ein unaufmerksamer moment udn schon kanns passieren wenn es blöd läuft...
das auch zum thema vollkasko:da würde ich bei eurem wagen auch mindestens 5 jahre vollkasko nutzen udn mir dann von der versicherungsvertreterin vorrechnen lassen wann der wertverlust des autos eine vollkasko nicht mehr abdeckt.die raten sowieso ab von der teilkasko weil die nur unwesentlich günstiger als die vollkasko ist.udn ich war bei meinen unfällen sehr froh das ich vollkasko hatte,denn das wär sonst richtig teuer geworden...


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2012)

ich hab nie verstanden wozu man ne vollkasko braucht. ich hab noch nie eine gehabt.

würd ich bei nem älteren gebrauchten auf jeden fall drauf verzichten. wegen übernahme von prozenten und so weiter. holt euch doch mal nen berater ins haus. die wollen meistens dass ihr bei denen was abschliesst und ein simples "kann man am preis noch was machen?" hilft da manchmal durchaus.


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich hab mit 18 Jahren den Schein gemacht, mein Freund mit 20. Er fährt jetzt seit 10 Jahren, ich seit 7. Der Blechschaden damals war absolute Blödheit meinerseits, ich hab gedacht, ich komm da raus, obwohl da offensichtlich kein Platz war. Und beim Vorstellen in verschiedenen Werkstätten konnte ich auch klar sehen, dass man da ganz schön sparen kann, da manche Werkstätten gern viel mehr reparieren wollen, als da ist (in dem Fall wollte die Ford-Werkstatt gleich den ganzen Kotflügel austauschen, eine Lackiererei hat das aber einfach ausgebeult und lackiert für die Hälfte des Preises, unfassbar, find ich).

Bei meiner Versicherung bin ich gerade sowieso unzufrieden. Die haben sage und schreibe 4 Monate gebraucht, um meine Versicherung umzustellen, nachdem ich umgezogen bin. Glücklicherweise haben sie die zu viel bezahlten Beträge zurückerstattet *kopfschüttel*

Ähm, ich hab den Faden verloren. Also, wir fahren beide seit Jahren. Ich bin früher täglich gefahren und mindestens alle zwei Wochen auf einer vielbefahrenen Autobahn und das nicht gerade langsam. Ein Unfall ist mir nie passiert. Meine Reaktionsfähigkeit ist gut, ich fahr rechts, wenn es geht, überhole nicht unachtsam (ich fahr lieber ne Weile hinter nem langsamen her) und bei Ampeln mach ich schon früh langsam. Außerdem hab ich ein Fahrsicherheitstraining gemacht und die Vollbremsung, die man dort lernt, hat mir sogar schon geholen. Ich möchte es auch auffrischen mit meinem baldigen Mann zusammen (da nehmen wir halt zusammen den Alto und wechseln uns ab).

Reparaturen durch Verschleiß an Gebrauchtwagen kann man natürlich nicht verhindern. Aber ich werd sicher kein 15 Jahre altes Auto nehmen, das gleich auseinander fällt. So wenig Geld hab ich jetzt auch wieder nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2012)

Hmm, so wie ich das rauslese und auch am Preis seh fahrt ihr mit eurem 1. Fahrzeug noch nicht in Schadensfreiheitsklasse 2, oder? 
Wenn doch kann euer Zweitfahrzeug ebenfalls in Klasse (SF 2) " eingestuft werden und ihr würdet auch mit diesem Fahrzeug bei ca. 85 % anfangen (hier variiert es von Versicherungsunternehmen zu Versicherungsunternehmen).

Vollkasko: meist wird hier ab einem Fahrzeugalter von über 3 Jahren abgeraten und nur noch zur Teilkasko tendiert (Ausnahme hier: wenn ich eh nur noch 25% (SF 25 oder mehr) bezahle, da hier für die Vollkasko kaum noch was zu zahlen ist)

Eventuell ist noch zu bedenken, dass man beide Fahrzeuge auf den Namen der Frau anmelden und auch versichern lassen sollte, da hier männliche Fahrer unter 24 Jahren zusätzliche (höhere) Preise entrichten müssen.
Das spart unter Umständen auch noch enorm.
So gesehen gibt es immer diverse Variablen, die man beachten muss. 

Edith:

Hab jetzt deine Antwort gelesen und denke mal ihr habt ne ziemlich teure Versicherung ...(110,- &#8364; monatl. ?!)
Zweitwagen mit verbessertem Einstieg (SF2) ist somit kein Problem.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab nie verstanden wozu man ne vollkasko braucht. ich hab noch nie eine gehabt.



so ist das eben mit versicherungen...den wert erfährt man immer erst im schadensfall...hab mich auch ewig über die hausratversicherung geärgert und frag mich seit ich die abgeschlossen habe wofür ich die brauch


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Eventuell ist noch zu bedenken, dass man beide Fahrzeuge auf den Namen der Frau anmelden und auch versichern lassen sollte, da hier *männliche Fahrer unter 24 Jahren* zusätzliche (höhere) Preise entrichten müssen.
> Das spart unter Umständen auch noch enorm.




er hat mit 20 jahren seinen führerschein gemacht und fährt seit 10 jahren


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so ist das eben mit versicherungen...den wert erfährt man immer erst im schadensfall...hab mich auch ewig über die hausratversicherung geärgert und frag mich seit ich die abgeschlossen habe wofür ich die brauch




Japp- und mich ärgern immer die "Schmarotzer", die gerad nach einem Brand rumheulen "Wir haben gar nichts mehr - bitte helft uns!" Ne Hausratversicherung für 100 ,- Euro im Jahr hätt hier auch so geholfen  
Das mit dem 30 jährigen tauchte erst später auf^^
Versicherungen sind ein leidiges Thema... Wer zahlt schon gerne für einen möglichen Fall, der am besten sowieso nie eintritt?!
Am liebsten sind mir die Kunden, die dann kommen: "Ich zahl seit 30 Jahren meine Versicherung und hab die noch nie in Anspruch genommen!" Und das ganze mit einem Ton, als wäre es meine Schuld, dass denen noch nie was passiert ist. Soll ich denen jetzt wünschen, das ihr Haus abbrennt?!


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab nie verstanden wozu man ne vollkasko braucht. ich hab noch nie eine gehabt.


Ja genau...ich kauf mir nen leckeren Golf GTI 6er...der kostet so roundabout 32.000 Flocken. Jetzt fahr ich lustig in der Gegend rum und auf einmal komm ich von der Straße ab (Nässe, Glätte, whatever) und mein schönes neues Auto ist irgendwie zu einem schönen kompakten Würfel gepresst, aber hey ich hab Teilkasko, die 32.000 hab ich halt einfach nochmal zum rausschmeißen.    Nun kapiert wozu man sich eine Vollkasko nimmt?


Bei nem Gebrauchtwagen sollte man auch eine nehmen, kommt nämlich drauf an WAS (!) es für ein Gebrauchter ist. Bei meinem 9 Jahre alten Polo hab ich natürlich keine mehr, aber selbst das war kurz eine Überlegung, da ich ihn noch abbezahle (ja ältere Polos kosten noch richtig Geld  ) 

Hab mal fix gegoogelt, der Alto ist ja eh ne relative Möhre...ab 9000 Euro neu zu haben, ob ich da ne VK drauf lassen würde wär jetzt auch eher fraglich. Bei wieviel % seid ihr, dass ihr für das Auto 110 Euro VK im Monat bezahlt? Vor allem bei welcher Versicherung seid ihr? War jahrelang bei der Mecklemburgischen...die ist sowas von sauteuer gewesen. Hab für meinen damaligen Corsa B als relativer Anfänger mit 20 auch über 100 Euro im Monat mit TK gezahlt. Hab dann zur WWK gewechselt vor ca. 4 Jahren und habe bis der Corsa dann im August 2011 endgültig platt war 80 Euro im Quartal (!) gezahlt mit TK. Das sind 26 Euro im Monat. Wenn ich jährliche Zahlung veranlasst hätte wären es sogar nur 23 Euro gewesen. Für den Polo sind es jetzt 130 Euro im Quartal, ist auch überschaubar. Bin jetzt bei 50% und SF6 angekommen.

Also wenn ihr euch einen Zweitwagen holt, dann schauen bei welcher Versicherung, da kann man teilweise echt viel machen. Gibt auch Partnertarife, dann wirds nochmal günstiger. Steuern sind eh zu vernachlässigen wenns ein Benziner ist, die Wagen seit Mitte der 90er haben eh alle D3 und somit einen überschaubaren Steuersatz von gut 6 Euro pro 100ccm. 


Aber das wichtigste ist sowieso die Wahl des Autos. Da gibt es natürlich viel und außerordentlich viel Schrott. Autos bei denen der Tacho gedreht wurde, Unfälle vertuscht, schwere Mängel die der Laie nicht sieht (angehender Getriebeschaden, ZKD defekt usw.) Deswegen immer jemanden mitnehmen, der sich auskennt oder das Auto zur Dekra fahren und da so einen Check machen lassen, der kostet 50 Euro und enthüllt alle Mängel. ABER...Mängel hat jedes Auto irgendwann, sonst wäre es kein Gebrauchter. 

Und wisst ihr schon welches Auto es werden sollte? Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung sprechen, mein Corsa B damals war knapp 7 Jahre in meinem Besitz...insgesamte Reparaturkosten 500 Euro, Wartung hab ich oft selbst gemacht, der wollte eh nur Öl und Filter, keine Klima etc. War spottbillig und sehr zuverlässig...leider gibts fast keine guten B´s mehr, da Opel 2000 aufgehört hat die zu bauen. Von den Nachfolgern kann ich nichts zur Zuverlässigkeit sagen aber Opel ist eigentlich relativ robust, vielleicht etwas...naja...billig, also Verarbeitung etc. und das Image vom Rost hängt ihm immer noch hinterher. Aber ok, Chinaböller und Baguettes sind mindestens genauso billig in der Verarbeitung und Haptik. Ich kann immer wieder nur lachen, wenn ich im Jahre 2011 in einem Renault sitze und immer noch nacktes Metall an den Türen sehe, nicht zu schweigen von den vielen Defekten, beim Peugeot 308 von meiner jungen Arbeitskollegin ist jetzt bei 50.000 die Nockenwelle zerstört.  Ist ja auch ein Verschleißteil.  

Ich hab auch lange gesucht im August...und da ich nicht ins Ausland wollte und mir Audi und BMW zu teuer waren, Opel allerdings zu billig hab ich mich für VW entschieden, quasi zur dunklen Seite der Macht übergelaufen. Und ich bin absolut begeistert, da wirkt der Kleinwagen innen wie ein Mittelklassewagen, gute Materialien, ordentliche Verarbeitung, leise, viele nette Features...dafür kostet ein VW auch im Vergleich zu anderen mehr aber mittlerweile weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure regen Antworten.

Ich geb mal noch ein paar Infos. Also, mein baldiger Mann ist 30, wie ihr schon festgestellt habt. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und sollte als weiblicher Fahrer über 24 Jahren eh nicht in die höhere Versicherung fallen. Wie auch schon festgestellt wurde, haben wir noch eine hohe SF-Klasse. Soweit ich mich erinnere, geht die aber alle 12 Monate runter, wenn man unfallfrei fährt und sollte deshalb im Juli 2012 auch fallen. 

Die Versicherung läuft über meinen Namen, mein Freund ist aber der Halter des Fahrzeugs. Das hatte den Grund, dass er den Kaufvertrag unterschrieben hatte und auch der Halter sein musste, um es abzuholen. Ich wollte aber die Versicherung bei meiner Versicherung abschließen, da ich dort schon einige hatte und sie mir ein gutes Angebot machen wollten (was dann aber irgendwie unter den Tisch fiel dank der gesetzlichen Regelung *grmpf*).

Ich hab meine Finanzen seit dem Umzug übrigens stark geprüft und verringert. So hatte ich wegen ein paar unglücklicher Verträge ne Weile ne doppelte Telefonrechnung (die dann von meiner Mutter übernommen wurde), die aber seit September wegfiel. Außerdem kündigte ich meinen Handyvertrag und besorgte mir eine Prepaid-Karte, so dass die monatlichen Vertragskosten wegfielen und ich jetzt einen guten Überblick über das Handy habe (da ich nur ab und an SMS schreibe und mein Freund die selbe Prepaid Karte hat, reichen mir die 15 &#8364; auf der Karte für ne Weile). Außerdem kündigte ich eine kapitalbildende LV, nachdem ich mich informiert hatte, dass diese eher unnütz sind und reduzierte die Beiträge für meine Rentenversicherung. Das waren dann Gesamteinsparungen von ca. 150 &#8364;, die jetzt für eine KFZ-Versicherung draufgehen könnten.

Übrigens belastet mich das mit dem Zugfahren und Busfahren auch langsam. Ich hab früher direkt nebem dem Bahnhof gewohnt und war in 5 Minuten dort. Der Zug fuhr auch nicht so extrem knapp wie jetzt und ich hatte gut 20 Minuten Zeit von der Arbeit um zum Bahnhof zu gelangen.
Jetzt bin ich halt in eine größere Wohnung gezogen, aber es ist eine ruhige Gegend, die halt weit weg vom Bahnhof ist. Mein ursprünglicher Plan war auch, das Auto zu nehmen und mein Freund fährt Zug, aber da die für 3 Stationen genau denselben Preis verlangen wie für meine Fahrtstrecke hab ich das schnell wieder vergessen können.
Ich hab also eine gute Fahrtzeit zur Arbeit von 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten. Außerdem sind außerhalb der Ferien immer die Schüler im Bus (warum müssen die bereits um 10 nach 7 in der Schule sein), was ich nie gedacht hätte. Ich fahr nämlich um 6.52 los und meines Wissens machen Schulen erst um 8 auf...
Dann macht mein Freund viele Überstunden und ich muss mich viel um die Hausarbeit kümmern. Wenn ich mal nur 5 Minuten später von der Arbeit rauskomme, darf ich gleich ne Stunde auf den nächsten Zug warten.
Es nervt mich einfach nur noch. Wenn Zug und Busfahren wenigstens etwas komfortabler wäre und nicht so voneinander abhängig wäre...

@ über mir

Bevor ich mich entscheide, was es für einer wird, wollte ich erstmal die monatlichen Kosten klären ^^ Aber es wird kein Fiat! Nie wieder!

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Suzuki und ein weiterer Suzuki wär recht angenehm. Allgemein mag ich diese kleine Asiaten (z.B. Honda Jazz, Toyota Yaris und so) ganz gern und würd mich wohl in der Richtung umgucken.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ über mir
> 
> Bevor ich mich entscheide, was es für einer wird, wollte ich erstmal die monatlichen Kosten klären ^^ Aber es wird kein Fiat! Nie wieder!
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Suzuki und ein weiterer Suzuki wär recht angenehm. Allgemein mag ich diese kleine Asiaten (z.B. Honda Jazz, Toyota Yaris und so) ganz gern und würd mich wohl in der Richtung umgucken.



Auch wenn du meinst, du bist bei deiner Versicherung gut aufgehoben würd ich über einen Wechsel nachdenken...meine Freundin ist da genauso, die ist bei der Allianz und sie will da nicht kündigen...bringt immer den Grund, dass das über ihre Oma liefe und die dann beleidigt ist...aber das sie dann echt viel Schotter spart will sie einfach nicht lernen...naja spätestens wenn wir zusammen wohnen weht da ein anderer Wind. Sie verdient auch keine Unsummen an Geld und gerade an Versicherungen kann man viel sparen (bei gleichen Leistungen!)


Hachja...Fiat...  Perle fährt einen Seicento, da ist ständig (!) was kaputt, jeden 2. Monat Bremse fest, Handbremse defekt, Nebler waren schon mal kaputt, ständig ist was an der Mistmühle und der ist nicht einmal günstig. Wenn ich nen Fiat geschenkt bekommen würd, würd ich das Teil verkaufen und mir was anständiges holen. 

Joa ok wenn du auf Chinaböller stehst.  Ist ja jedem seine freie Entscheidung was er / sie fährt. Ich kann mit so Autos absolut nicht warm werden. Ich hab da Ansprüche und die können scheinbar nur deutsche Autos erfüllen^^ Und noch dazu bin ich ein Mann, Frauen ist es ja eher egal was sie da fahren, hauptsache es fährt.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja genau...ich kauf mir nen leckeren Golf GTI 6er...der kostet so roundabout 32.000 Flocken. Jetzt fahr ich lustig in der Gegend rum und auf einmal komm ich von der Straße ab (Nässe, Glätte, whatever) und mein schönes neues Auto ist irgendwie zu einem schönen kompakten Würfel gepresst, aber hey ich hab Teilkasko, die 32.000 hab ich halt einfach nochmal zum rausschmeißen.  Nun kapiert wozu man sich eine Vollkasko nimmt?



würd eher in ein fahrsicherheitstraining investieren und bei nässe und glätte angepasst fahren.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

Das war ein Beispiel, ich bin bis jetzt unfallfrei, auch ohne Sicherheitstraining, huch! :O

Es gibt Situationen, da KANN man nicht aus, da rutscht das Auto einfach weg und man siehts nicht egal wie man fährt.


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Hihi, Chinaböller ^^ Das klingt witzig. Aber auch die so vielgeschätzten deutschen Autos werden viel im Ausland produziert. An deutschen Autos würd ich mir wohl Ford holen (oder waren die amerikanisch?), meine Eltern sind viel Ford gefahren und den Ford ging es bestens. Mein geliebter Ford Fiesta musste ja leider verkauft werden. Ich mach mir immer noch Vorwürfe, dass ich mich nicht dagegen gewehrt habe *seufz* Aber naja, der kommt nicht wieder. Das war übrigens der, wo ich den Kotflügel total eingebeult hatte.

Also, zusammenfassend ist zu sagen:

Vollkasko für unseren Suzuki Alto sollte noch erhalten bleiben.
Versicherungswechsel ist zu begrüßen.
Einen Zweitwagen sollte man günstiger versichern können.


Ich hab übrigens auch noch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, aber ich denk auch drüber nach,d ie zu kündigen. Denn ich arbeite beim Rechtsanwalt. Ich hab Ahnung von Klagen und Co. und wüsste, wie ich mich vorm Gericht zu verhalten habe und wo ich einen Anwalt brauche und wo nicht. Und mein Chef würd mir sicher eine kostenlose Rechtsberatung geben ^^

P.S.
Nässe und Glätte? Nicht bei der Klimaerwärmung! 12 Grad am 02.01. *uff*


----------



## puzzelmörder (3. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin, 

Erstmal GZ zur kommenden Hochzeit. 

Meine Freundin und ich hatten vor paar Monaten das selbe "Problem" bzw. die selben Überlegungen. 

Wir sind in einen Vorort von Wiesbaden gezogen und Ihr Arbeitsweg wurde länger. Da ich meistens mit dem Audi unterwegs bin hat sie nur eine Monatskarte. Wir haben dann angefangen zu überlegen ob ein Zweitwagen Sinn macht und es finanziell tragbar ist. 
Für uns war und ist es das und wir haben uns dann einen kleinen C-Corsa gekauft. 
Man muss einfach mal klar sagen, dass nen Zweitwagen teurer ist wie die Monatskarte (würde mal Grob das Doppelte behaupten) aber die Zeitersparnis für sie das aufwiegt. Aus 80 min Arbeitsweg wurden etwa 25min und sie kann länger schlafen und ist Abends früher daheim.

Mich tangiert das soweit eher weniger. =) 


Nun zu dem für dich vielleicht interessanten Teil: 

Der Audi ist streng genommen ihr Fahrzeug (Sie hat den Kaufvertrag unterschrieben)und ich bin nur der Zahlmeister, eigentlich Epic Fail. =) 
Die Versicherung des Audi läuft auf meinen Namen weil ich von den Prozenten günstiger war/bin. Auf Sie war mehrere Jahre kein Auto zugelassen. 
Ich bezahle für den Audi A3 monatlich etwas mehr wie 80€ und bin noch jünger wie dein Freund (bin 26). Ich habe meine Schadensfreiheitsklasse leider nicht im Kopf aber ich meine ich zahle noch so um die 75%. 
Der Audi ist Vollkasko versichert, weil Neuwagen, aber bei einem gebrauchten würde ich zu einer Teilkasko raten. 

Meine Freundin hat den Corsa gekauft und dann ging es um die Versicherung. Wir sind dann wieder zu meiner bisherigen gegangen und haben uns dort erkundigt. Zuerst wollten wir den Wagen (als Zweitwagen) wieder über mich versichern aber nach einigen Beispielrechnungen kam heraus das es günstiger ist wenn der auf Sie versichert wird. 
Die Beraterin hat uns dann erklärt das Männer generell mehr bezahlen und Zweitwagen teurer sind im Verhältnis. Sie bezahlt jetzt für den gleichen Wagen in einer höher Schadensfreiheitsklasse ~15Euro weniger wie wenn die Versicherung auf mich laufen würde. 
Ich meine es sind für den Corsa mit Teilkasko nicht mehr wie 60€ im Monat (was im übrigen weniger ist wie die Monatskarte). 

Bei meiner Versicherung gibt es außerdem die Möglichkeit das Lebenspartner die zusammen wohnen ihre Schadensfreiheistklasse bis zu einem gewissen Punkt übertragen können. Dadurch ist meine Freundin nicht bei 110% eingestiegen sondern direkt bei 85%. 

Ich würde dir wirklich raten ein persönliches Gespräch mit einem Berater zu führen weil es da wirklich große Unterschiede gibt. Die rechnen dir verschiedene Optionen aus und du kannst dann wirklich das günstigste nehmen. Eventuell macht es sogar Sinn den Zweitwagen bei einer neuen Versicherungsfirma zu versichern und den alten zum nächst möglichen Termin ebenfalls neu zu versichern. Die Freiheitsklasse bleibt ja erhalten bei einem Wechsel. 
Mir persönlich erscheint deine genannte Versicherungssumme ziemlich hoch. 


Die KFZ-Steuer kann man im Grunde ausblenden weil die wirklich nicht hoch ist. Die einzigen wirklichen Mehrkosten entstehen durch das leider nötige Benzin und eventuell anfallende Reparaturen. Die Versicherung sollte nicht teurer sein wie ne Monatskarte. 


MFG, 
Puzzelmörder


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Danke Puzzlemörder (die armen Puzzle!).

Das klingt stark nach einer Situation wie bei uns. Die Versicherung läuft allerdings komplett auf mich, wir sind beide als Fahrer des vorhandenen Fahrzeugs eingetragen.

Ich hab auch überlegt, am besten mit einem Berater zu reden und dann seh ich mal weiter.

Dann werf ich mal die Frage in den Raum, was für eine Versicherung ihr mir empfehlt? Ich bin momentan bei der ERGO. Während meine Versicherungen wie Hausrat, Rente und so da gern bleiben können, haben die bei der KFZ nur Müll gebaut (wie gesagt, 4 Monate gebraucht bis zur Umstellung) und da würd ich mich gern nach einer neuen umschauen.

Edit:
Da auf uns beide noch nie ein Auto zugelassen war und mein Freund jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren der Halter ist, macht es vielleicht Sinn, die neue Versicherung dann von ihm abschließen zu lassen.
Wir teilen uns die Kosten übrigens, ich zahl alles von meinem Konto und dann zahlt er mir seinen Anteil per Online-Überweisung.


----------



## BenNevis (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde generell mal über einen Versicherungswechsel nachdenken. 110&#8364; für Vollkasko erscheint mir doch viel (oder ist das ohne SB bzw.  hatte dein Mann einen Unfall?). Ich bin 27, fahre jetzt 9 Jahre Auto und zahle für einen neueren, stärker motorisierten 3er BMW nur 875&#8364; jährlich mit Vollkasko. *kofdkratz*

Meine Freundin ist auch bei mir mit versichert, sie ist 23 Jahre und bei 85% eingestiegen. 

Ältere Gebrauchtwagen ist natürlich so ne Sache (höhere Versicherungsbeiträge, Sicherheitssysteme, Verschleiß etc.). Ich würde darauf achten, keinen älter als Juli 2009 zu kaufen, da ab da zugelassene Fahrzeuge nach CO2 Emission besteuert werden.



Littletall schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal die Frage in den Raum, was für eine Versicherung ihr mir empfehlt? Ich bin momentan bei der ERGO. Während meine Versicherungen wie Hausrat, Rente und so da gern bleiben können, haben die bei der KFZ nur Müll gebaut (wie gesagt, 4 Monate gebraucht bis zur Umstellung) und da würd ich mich gern nach einer neuen umschauen.



Ich bin, wie mein Nachposter, auch bei der HUK. Ich habe auch andere Versicherungen dort, was sich auch nochmal auf den Beiträg auswirkt (RSV, Haftpflicht, Hausrat, Lebensversicherung).
Und ich bin von der Schadensabwicklung begeistert (2010 ist mir einer draufgeknallt. Bis alles geklärt war, was leider auch ein paar Wochen Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, hat man mir den Kaufpreis des Autos ausgezahlt, so dass ich in 3 Tagen wieder mobil war *Daumenhoch*)


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Danke für eure regen Antworten.
> 
> Ich geb mal noch ein paar Infos. Also, mein baldiger Mann




ich würde an eurer stelle mit dem zweitwagen warten bis ihr nachwuchs habt...denn dann braucht ihr definitiv einen...gut finde ich das du dir schon richtig viel gedanken wegen finanzierungen gemacht hast und nicht einfach mal los gehst und dir einen zweitwagen schiesst.
aus deinen posts les ich allerdings auch raus das du unbedingt einen wagen haben möchtest udn uns gerne noch viel mehr private finanzpläne offenbarst damit wir dir endlich zustimmen))

am besten klärst du mal ein paar wichtige gelddinge mit deinem baldigen mann ab udn das thema versicherung mit verschiedenen versicherungsanbietern(ich z.b. kann die huk coburg sehr empfehlen,denn es geht ja nicht nur um geringe beiträge,sondern auch wie die im schadensfall reagieren.udn ich bin zweierlei mit denen zufrieden weil die a) sehr günstig sind udn b) wirklich sehr effizient udn komplikationslos,incl.kostenlosen leihwagen,auf den unfall reagiert haben)


----------



## puzzelmörder (3. Januar 2012)

Gib einfach mal bei Google KFZ Versicherungsvergleich ein. 

Ich habe mal schnell bissl probiert mit dem Alto (ist ja echt ne kleine süße Mörre xD) und meine Daten eingegeben. 

Bei Neuwagenpreis etc. hab ich einfach mal die teuerste Variante gewählt und bin bei einem Volkaskoversicherungspreis von 680€ jährlich gelandet. Das wären monatlich round about 60€. Musst so genau wie möglich deine Angaben machen dann bekommste nen ordentlichen Anhaltswert. 
War auch deutlich der günstigste Anbieter und nach oben gab es deutliche Unterschiede. Den günstigsten nehm ich auch nie, da bin ich immer bissl skeptisch aber Einsparungen sind doch deutlich zu sehen. 

Ich würde vorher schon mal im Internet vergleichen und dann schauen ob nen Berater in etwa das gleiche bieten kann. 

Persönlich bin ich beim ADAC versichert. Sind zwar nicht die günstigsten aber auch net die teuersten. Ich bin vom geboten Service bisher auch noch nicht enttäuscht worden. xD


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Klasse ^^ Das ist alles sehr hilfreich.

Ja, ich gebs zu. Ich hab die Schnauze so voll vom Zugfahren. In 6 Monaten ist 3mal der Zug ausgefallen und ca. 5mal hat er genug Verspätung gehabt (trotz 12 Minuten Luft) und mir ist der Bus vor der Nase weggefahren. Dann macht mein Freund ständig Überstunden und Di und Do ist er generell erst später raus. Abgeholt werden kann ich also nur sporadisch.

Außerdem würde das gut 50 % weniger Arbeitweg ausmachen. Ich könnte ne gute dreiviertelstunde länger schlafen, müsste nicht schon um 11 Uhr ins Bett kriechen und wär bereits gegen 17.30 daheim, was der Hausarbeit sehr dienlich ist.

Nachwuchs dauert noch ^^ Ich will mir noch mindestens zwei Jahre Zeit lassen.

Ich hab eben mal nach den Schadensfreiheitklassen gesehen. Wir müssten in SF1 sein, da wir bis jetzt 1 Jahr unfallfrei gefahren sind. Erst im Juli 2012 sind es die zwei Jahre, müsste ab da also zu SF2 werden.


----------



## BenNevis (3. Januar 2012)

Ah, das erklärt natürlich den hohen Beitragssatz. 
Die nächste SF bekommt ihr aber erst im nächsten Versicherungsjahr, also dann ab Januar 2013 (wenn nicht doch jetz schon geschehen ? )


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Eventuell ist noch zu bedenken, dass man beide Fahrzeuge auf den Namen der Frau anmelden und auch versichern lassen sollte, da hier männliche Fahrer unter 24 Jahren zusätzliche (höhere) Preise entrichten müssen.
> Das spart unter Umständen auch noch enorm.
> So gesehen gibt es immer diverse Variablen, die man beachten muss.



wurde das jetzt nicht gesetzlich festgelegt das solche unterschiede nicht mehr gemacht werden dürfen?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wurde das jetzt nicht gesetzlich festgelegt das solche unterschiede nicht mehr gemacht werden dürfen?



Hier greift das Gleichstellungsgesetz nicht, da aufgrund empirischer Erhebungen Risiken von Versicherungen unterschiedlich bewertet werden dürfen. So kommt es auch z. B. zu Regionalklassen, etc.
Übrigens:
Unglücklich ist es sein Fahrzeug im Juli anzumelden.
Wie geschrieben erfolgt die Änderung der Schadensfreiheitsklasse kalendarisch, sprich immer zum Jahreswechsel, wenn in dem Kalenderjahr das Fahrzeug zumindest ein ganzes halbes Jahr versichert war.
Melde ich mein Fahrzeug im Juli an, sollte ich die Versicherung zurück datieren auf den 30. Juni, da man so zum 01.01. des Folgejahres in den Genuss der besseren SF Klasse kommt. Und das macht preislich meistens eine Menge aus, so dass die paar Tage längere Versicherung nicht so ins Gewicht fällt.

@Litteltall
Am besten suchst Du Dir ein paar schöne Fahrzeuge aus, die Dir sowohl im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gefallen und lässt die Kosten zur Versicherung von deiner Versicherung durchrechnen.
Steuerlich sind die heutigen KLeinwagen sehr günstig und ein uralt Diesel mit 4 Liter Motor sollte es ja nicht werden ^^


----------



## Littletall (4. Januar 2012)

Eure Antworten waren sehr hilfreich.

Einen Gebrauchtwagen werde ich mir kaufen, das hab ich jetzt entschieden. Allerdings wollte ich ihn erst im Sommer kaufen. Aber danke für den Tipp mit Juli, dann werd ich mal gucken, dass ich das alles schon im Juni unter Dache und Fach habe.

Diesel kommt für mich nicht in Frage, der Preisunterschied ist gering und soweit ich weiß, muss man mehr tanken. Außerdem find ich, die stinken. Auf jeden Fall ein Benziner.

Mein Freund möchte aus irgendeinem Grund unbedingt einen Automatik als Zweitwagen haben... Häh? Den würd doch ich hauptsächlich fahren.

Habe gestern mal aus Interesse nach Honda Jazz geguckt mit Höchstpreis 3.000 € und da kriegt man Gebrauchte mit EZ ca. 2004 und ca. 100.000 km auf dem Tacho.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sein Auto schmackhaft machen ^^ Ich müsste täglich ca. 60 km fahren (Hin- und Rückweg Arbeit).


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Diesel kommt für mich nicht in Frage, der Preisunterschied ist gering und soweit ich weiß, muss man mehr tanken.




Du musst weniger (!) tanken. Sonst würde sich das doch gar nicht mehr lohnen.    Diesel haben einen geringeren Verbrauch, meist um die 4 - 4,5l auf 100km im Kleinwagensektor. Da kommt man mit nem 50l Tank schon mal um die 1000km weit, ich schaff mit meinem Benziner ca. 600 - 630km. Dafür kosten Diesel horrende Steuern und mehr in der Anschaffung.



> Mein Freund möchte aus irgendeinem Grund unbedingt einen Automatik als Zweitwagen haben... Häh? Den würd doch ich hauptsächlich fahren.




Er will dir damit zeigen, dass du nicht schalten kannst.



> Habe gestern mal aus Interesse nach Honda Jazz geguckt mit Höchstpreis 3.000 &#8364; und da kriegt man Gebrauchte mit EZ ca. 2004 und ca. 100.000 km auf dem Tacho.



Wow. Wenn ich nachdenke, meiner hat mit EZ 10.2002 und 82.000km ca. 5000 &#8364; gekostet. Aber wie gesagt, deutsche Wertarbeit


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen Diesel und Benziner ist doch gar nicht mehr so groß. 
Sieht man ja an der Tankstelle, nicht mal mehr 10 Cent Preisdifferenz. Dazu kommen die höheren Steuern - und das heutzutage, wo es Benziner gibt die auch nur 5l Sprit brauchen. 
Ich bin zwar auf meinen 60km Arbeitsweg ewig Diesel gefahren, aber seit 2 Jahren komm ich mit dem Benziner doch günstiger weg. In meinem Fall unterscheiden sich die Motoren nicht, brauchen beide um die 9l. 

Automatik kann Spaß machen. Ich weiß aber ned was man damit in einem Kleinwagen will.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Er will dir damit zeigen, dass du nicht schalten kannst.




haha,sehr geil interpretiert 

also von diesel würde ich jetzt auch meine finger lassen.damals war das echt noch günstiger aber mittlerweile ärger ich mir den hals ab das der diesel so viel steuern kostet udn kaum noch ein unterschied zum benzinpreis besteht


----------



## Littletall (4. Januar 2012)

Pah, von wegen, ich kann nicht schalten. Der Mann ist jahrelang Automatik gefahren und hat sich nicht getraut zu fahren, als wir unseren Schaltwagen abholten. Ok, ich geb zu, nach zwei Jahren ohne Fahrpraxis hab ich den auch im ersten Kreisel abgewürgt. War zum Glück werktags um 10 Uhr, wo kein Mensch unterwegs ist.

Ok, das mit dem Diesel hab ich dann falsch verstanden. Dachte immer, die müssten man öfters betanken. Dafür sind also die Steuern höher. Da ich gerade die ja nicht hoch haben will, kommt das nicht in Frage. Ich bin auch Benziner gewohnt.

Wie gesagt, wer einen Kleinwagen hat, der ihm gut gefällt, kann ihn mir ruhig vorschlagen. Denn einen zweiten Alto werd ich wohl eher nicht kaufen *lach*


----------



## puzzelmörder (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Er will dir damit zeigen, dass du nicht schalten kannst.




Sauber! 




Richtige Männer brauchen nen Knüppel, Automatik ist was für Frauen und Kinder.  


Bei uns war damals Corsa, Polo, nen Minicooper und nen Smart in der näheren Auswahl.
Der Smart wäre es fast geworden aber der Verkäufer war echt unfreundlich und dann haben wir nen gebrauchten Corsa gekauft von Privat gekauft.

Smart hat den unglaublichen Vorteil das die Steuern und der Verbrauch extrem gering sind. Außerdem fast keine Parklplatzprobleme und man darf ich nem Schuhkarton auf Rändern fahren. ^^
Die Anschaffung ist aber unglaublich teuer. =(

Mit dem Corsa haben wir uns aber gut entschieden und sind bisher zufrieden. Ich fahre zwar meistens den Audi aber sie hat sich noch nicht beschwert. =)  


Diesel lohnt sich immernoch wenn man wirklich viele Kilometer runterprügelt. Die Dieselfahrer müssen nur häufiger tanken weil die auch deutlich mehr fahren im Normalfall. Kurzstrecke lohnt sich Diesel einfach nicht.


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Pah, von wegen, ich kann nicht schalten. Der Mann ist jahrelang Automatik gefahren und hat sich nicht getraut zu fahren, als wir unseren Schaltwagen abholten. Ok, ich geb zu, nach zwei Jahren ohne Fahrpraxis hab ich den auch im ersten Kreisel abgewürgt. War zum Glück werktags um 10 Uhr, wo kein Mensch unterwegs ist.
> 
> Ok, das mit dem Diesel hab ich dann falsch verstanden. Dachte immer, die müssten man öfters betanken. Dafür sind also die Steuern höher. Da ich gerade die ja nicht hoch haben will, kommt das nicht in Frage. Ich bin auch Benziner gewohnt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wer einen Kleinwagen hat, der ihm gut gefällt, kann ihn mir ruhig vorschlagen. Denn einen zweiten Alto werd ich wohl eher nicht kaufen *lach*



Wo liegt denn die Preisvorstellung ?

Für ~5000&#8364;, bekommt man schon Kleinwagen mit unter 50000Km und 3 Jahren. Einfach mal bei mobile.de suchen

Lieber etwas mehr investieren, als dann hinterher wesentlich mehr reinstecken


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn die Preisvorstellung ?
> 
> Für ~5000€, bekommt man schon Kleinwagen mit unter 50000Km und 3 Jahren.



Lol, ja sind aber ausschließlich Chinaböller und nix gescheites. Daewoo, Daihatsu und so ne Scheiße...sorry aber das sind nun wirklich keine Autos. Für 5000 Euro kriegt man im Kleinwagensektor etwas, das zwischen 5 - 8 Jahre alt ist und schon die 80. - 100.000km streift. Für alles andere muss man mehr blechen. Lieber VW, Opel, Toyota wenns unbedingt was ausm fernen Osten sein muss, Ford. 


Ums auch mal belegen zu können...mom

1. Auto 2,5 Jahre, 50.000km drauf für 5000 Euro wie du sagst...Chevrolet Matiz 0,8 Liter...ich bitte dich was soll das denn sein für ein rollender Schuhkarton. 52 PS...die Frau will fahren und ned schleichen.

2. Auto Hyundai Getz...gleicher Mist wie beim 1.

3. Auto Ok...Ford Fiesta 3,5 Jahre für den Preis aber gleich mal 100.000km drauf...wie ich eben sagte...ach ok grad gesehen, der steht in Italien

4. Auto Der Toyota Aygo...ok ist hässlich wie die Nacht und auch ziemlich winzig aber Toyota baut gescheite Autos und der hat auch Klima und eFH und zumindest 68 PS Ist aber auch nur ein Auto das es schon ab 9.999 Euro gibt, klar das die nach 2-3 Jahren nix mehr kosten




Jetzt mal deutsche Autos:

1. Auto Polo 9N3, EZ 2008, 152.000km für 4950 Euro, Standard!

2. Auto Corsa D EZ 2008, 150.000km für 5000 Euro...tja 




Hab kei Lust noch mehr rauszusuchen...Fakt ist: deutsche Autos kosten mehr, haben aber einen deutlich höheren (Sicherheits)standard, mehr Komfort, bessere Technik, sind robuster (mein 9 Jahre alter Polo ist z.B. vollverzinkt)...diese Daewoos, Hyundais und Daihatsus sind alles Wegwerfautos, die fahren doch nach 10 Jahren schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

Nicht dass du das falsch verstehst, ich habe bisher nur deutsche Autos gefahren (VW, Audi, jetzt BMW) - aber für 5000€ bekommt man da auch nichts Gescheites, zumindest wenn man nicht selber dran schrauben kann - als Laie würde ich mir niemals ein Auto mit 150TKm kaufen oder ein Altes, da kommen einfach zuviel Reparaturen.
Außerdem hüte ich mich schon länger davor, Japaner, Amerikaner und Franzosen schlecht zu reden, da dass doch ganz schön polarisiert.
Muss jeder selber wissen und seine Erfahrungen machen. Mein Opa fährt auch schon immer Opel...


Meine Freundin hatte einen Hyundai i10, da hat sich drei Mal der Airbag im Amaturenbrett gedreht! Jetzt hat sie einen 1er. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, aber unter 10k€ geht da nichts.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2012)

Man muss ja keinen VW mit Daewoo oder Hyundai oder Daihatsu vergleichen - es gaebe da ja noch Toyota, Mazda, Honda, Nissan und so weiter. Ich wuerde auch einen Opel Corsa oder Ford Fiesta nicht mit einem VW Polo gleichsetzen - dafuer kostet aber auch da der Polo wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr...

PS: Und die Angst vor alten Autos kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab immer Autos gehabt die ueber 10 Jahre alt waren. Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich einen 3er BMW BJ96 - den hab ich fuer £800 gekauft und in 3 Jahren nochmal £400 reingesteckt (fuer 1 groessere Sache) und dann verschrottet (und dafuer nochmal ca. £200 bekommen). Das heisst in 3 Jahren habe ich dafuer £1000 an Kosten gehabt. Glaubt wirklich jemand, dass man z.B. den 5000&#8364;-Wagen in 3 Jahren noch fuer 4000&#8364; verkaufen kann?


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

BenNevis schrieb:


> Nicht dass du das falsch verstehst, ich habe bisher nur deutsche Autos gefahren (VW, Audi, jetzt BMW) - aber für 5000€ bekommt man da auch nichts Gescheites, zumindest wenn man nicht selber dran schrauben kann - als Laie würde ich mir niemals ein Auto mit 150TKm kaufen oder ein Altes, da kommen einfach zuviel Reparaturen.
> Außerdem hüte ich mich schon länger davor, Japaner, Amerikaner und Franzosen schlecht zu reden, da dass doch ganz schön polarisiert.
> Muss jeder selber wissen und seine Erfahrungen machen. Mein Opa fährt auch schon immer Opel...
> 
> ...



Ja is klar, dacht ich mir beim Avatar auch schon. Ich hab auch vorher Opel gefahren und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nur der Sprung zu VW war ja quasi gigantisch, das meint man gar nicht. Wenn der Polo dann auch älter ist (13-14) wird wahrscheinlich ein Audi ins Haus kommen, entweder A1 zum Spaß haben oder ein A3 als Vernunftsauto. Ich bin eben jemand der ziemlich hohe Ansprüche an ein Auto stellt. Und da passen ausschließlich deutsche Autos ins Konzept. Ich will kein Billigplastik, ich will keine Sitze ohne Seitenhalt und nur aus Schaumstoff und ich will auch keine Autos mit 1 Liter Motor, die so kultiviert laufen wie ein Sack voller Walnüsse, all das bekomm ich bei Koreanern und Franzosen. Für manche ist ein Auto eben auch mehr als nur Fortbewegungsmittel.  


1er ist auch sehr schön aber leider gar nicht in meinem Budget. Würde BMW sowieso immer einem Mercedes vorziehen, was Image und Qualität angeht...Mercedes ist schon lange nicht mehr die Prestigemarke die sie zu sein scheint.


----------



## Littletall (4. Januar 2012)

Puh, also es muss für mich wirklich kein deutsches Auto sein. Vor allem möchte ich eh nur eins haben, dass ich ne Weile fahren kann und dass ich nicht für 20 Jahre brauche. Ich hab die starke Hoffnung, dass mein Mann mal in ne Firma kommt, wo er einen Firmenwagen kriegt, dann kann ich den Alto nehmen.

Aber auf keinen Fall ein Smart. Ich will mal Kinder kriegen und wohin mit dem Kindersitz? Eine Rückbank, auf der man einen Kindersitz anbringen kann, muss auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein.

Was hast du denn gegen die Asiaten, AÖ? Unser Suzuki ist top. Ich hätt gar kein Problem damit, mir einen weiteren Asiaten ins Haus zu holen bzw. auf die Straße zu stellen. Schnell fahren muss das Auto nicht. Ich fahr auf der Autobahn selten mehr als 120 (Richtgeschwindigkeit) und die meisten Autobahnen sind eh beschränkt.

Und natürlich kein Neuwagen ^^ Manche Posts hier hatten sich ja angehört, als ob von einem Neuwagen die Rede ist.


----------



## BenNevis (4. Januar 2012)

@Littletall
Wie gesagt, dann schaut mal bei mobile rein und wenn euch einer gefällt einfach mal beim ADAC auf der Homepage nach Testberichten suchen

@AÖ 
Ich habe den Umstieg von VW (Golf VI und Passat B5) auf A6 (C6) nie bereut und auch nicht erwartet das BMW da noch einen drauf setzen kann (E90 und jetz E91).
Letztendlich ist auch der Wiederverkaufswert bei den Autos besser - ich habe für den Audi 2006 als Jahreswagen 32' bezahlt und 2008 für 6' weniger verkauft bekommen und die kosten heute immer noch 14' rum.
Aber man muss die Autos natürlich auch bezahlen und unterhalten können / wollen.


----------



## Harokto (4. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Außerdem sind außerhalb der Ferien immer die Schüler im Bus (warum müssen die bereits um 10 nach 7 in der Schule sein), was ich nie gedacht hätte. Ich fahr nämlich um 6.52 los und meines Wissens machen Schulen erst um 8 auf...



also, sry das ich dir allgemein bei deinem problem nicht helfen kann, ich hab gar kein auto, nichtmal nen führerschein, aber ich muss hier einfach ein paar dinge richtig stellen da meiner meinung nach, da doch ein vorwurfsvolelr tonj mitschwingt.





es gibt einige schulen die machen sogar erst um 8:15 auf, aber auch sehr viele deren erste stunde bereits um 7:30 oder 7:15 anfängt, und es tut uns schülern auch leid das wir die busse verstopfen, aber du hast die wahl zwischen einem vollen bus/zug oder jeder schüler lässt sich fahren, und je nach schule varriert die größe zwischen 500 schülern und 2500 ( zumindest in meinem kaff) ... naja ... willst du ehrlich das der bus nicht vorankommt weil so endlos viele schüler gefahren werden ( ich rede hier nur von schülern PRO schule, nicht insgesamt) ... so ich hab meine schülerehre verteidigt, jetzt geh ich weiter steam flamen, dass die scheisse keine inet verbingund angeblich hat ... und das urplötzlich geschah ...


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hier greift das Gleichstellungsgesetz nicht, da aufgrund empirischer Erhebungen Risiken von Versicherungen unterschiedlich bewertet werden dürfen. So kommt es auch z. B. zu Regionalklassen, etc.



das gesetz meinte ich nicht sondern diesen EU-beschluss hier: klick mich
aber damit hab ich auch meine antwort, gefunden


----------



## Littletall (5. Januar 2012)

Sorry Harokto, das wusste ich nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie alt du bist, aber das Durchschnittsalter in dem Bus ist 13 und leider haben die Kinder in dem Alter eine dermaßen Energie, dass es einfach extrem nervtötend ist, wenn man noch im Halbschlaf in den Bus einsteigt und der Lärmpegel gleich mal um gefühlte 20 dezibel steigt. Ich hab bis jetzt immer Pech gehabt und musste mit den Schülern im Bus fahren und nach gut 10 Jahren hab ich davon einfach mal genug. Ich will morgens meine Ruhe haben. Gerade sind Ferien und der Bus ist das angenehmste Fortbewegugnsmittel der Welt.
Wenn man wenigstens einen Platz kriegen würde, aber der ist schon bei der dritten Station brechend voll und nur Stehplätze übrig. Und dann fährt er nochmal 20 Minuten. Da muss es keinen wundern, dass es mich nervt.


Mein Freund hat mir übrigens gestern gesagt, dass er drüber nachdenkt, sich ein Elektroauto zu finanzieren. Hm, hab ihm gleichmal die Negativpunkte aufgezeigt, aber er hats auch noch nicht entschieden. Bin mal gespannt, ob er das wirklich bringt.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat mir übrigens gestern gesagt, dass er drüber nachdenkt, sich ein Elektroauto zu finanzieren. Hm, hab ihm gleichmal die Negativpunkte aufgezeigt, aber er hats auch noch nicht entschieden. Bin mal gespannt, ob er das wirklich bringt.



Noch VIEL zu teuer.


----------



## BenNevis (5. Januar 2012)

Und nicht alltagstauglich außerhalb der Stadt. 

Da lohnt sich eher noch Gas.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2012)

Damit sich Gas lohnt muss an aber auch wieder viel fahren, damit die Umruestkosten wieder reinkommen. Hier (UK) hat sich das vor ein paar Jahren noch gut gelohnt - mittlerweile ist Gas aber auch so teuer geworden, dass das Ganze nicht mehr lohnt. In Deutschland sieht das zwar noch besser aus - aber so weit ich weiss (meine Schwiegermutter hatte in der Vergangenheit auch ein auf Gas umgeruestetes Auto) lohnt es auch nicht mehr so sehr wie noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Mit den Elektroautos - das seh ich genauso. Dann eher noch einen Hybrid, wobei man da auch diskutieren kann, ob es das wirklich bringt. Ein moderner Benziner mit Sachen wie Start-Stop-Automatik bringt da wahrscheinlich schon genauso viel.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein moderner Benziner mit Sachen wie Start-Stop-Automatik bringt da wahrscheinlich schon genauso viel.


Sicherlich...aber da wären wir schon wieder einmal beim Thema Chinaböller...ein Hyundai Getz hat das sicherlich nicht, da musste schon Golf VI, BMW 3er etc kaufen. 


Autogas macht sicherlich noch Sinn, bei Literpreisen um die 70 Cent lohnenswert...man muss halt ausrechnen, wann sich das ganze amortisiert.


----------



## Littletall (5. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass er es wirklich macht. Ist eine seiner Spinnereien. Wenn er mir das ganze nicht triftig begründen kann, gibts auch kein Elektroauto. Hybrid sind meine Eltern mal gefahren. Man muss zugeben, die sind wirklich sparend, obwohl sie oft groß sind. Hören tut man die Dinger aber nicht, wenn sie im Elektromodus sind. Die surren nur ganz leicht.

Elektroautos halte ich noch für ziemlichen Schwachsinn. Man kann kaum ein paar hundert km damit fahren, sie müssen ständig an die Steckdose (und das rechnet sich dann wohl im Strompreis) bzw. an Tankstellen, von denen es kaum welche gibt.

Eine Gas-Tankstelle gibts übrigens ca. 10 km von unserer Wohnung entfernt ^^ Naja.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Elektroautos halte ich noch für ziemlichen Schwachsinn. Man kann kaum ein paar hundert km damit fahren, sie müssen ständig an die Steckdose (und das rechnet sich dann wohl im Strompreis) bzw. an Tankstellen, von denen es kaum welche gibt.


Um genau zu sein kann man mit einer "Tankfüllung" meist nur ca. 100 - 150km weit fahren.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2012)

na für nen zweitwagen mit dem man nur zur arbeit gurkt, würde das auch reichen oder?
wenn die günstiger werden .. warum nicht? ich fahre 25 km zum job und 25 wieder zurück. steckdose hab ich in der einfahrt. nur der anschaffungspreis ist momentan noch zu heftig. 

und weils so schön passt: http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,806020,00.html



und weil ihr über asiatische autos lästert, mal die pannenstatistik des adac (kleinstwagen).

1. toyota aiygo
2. fiat 500
3. peugot 107
4. fiat panda
5. renault twingo
6. citroen c1
7. hyunda i10
8. vw fox

...


start-stop-automatik gibts auch bei hyundai.


----------



## puzzelmörder (6. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass er es wirklich macht. Ist eine seiner Spinnereien. Wenn er mir das ganze nicht triftig begründen kann, gibts auch kein Elektroauto. Hybrid sind meine Eltern mal gefahren. Man muss zugeben, die sind wirklich sparend, obwohl sie oft groß sind. Hören tut man die Dinger aber nicht, wenn sie im Elektromodus sind. *Die surren nur ganz leicht*.



Mich würde es stören wenn ich nicht hören wann ich mal auf dem Gas stehe und aus den Puschen muss die Karre auch kommen wenn ich am Laster vorbeiwill.  

Wenn du den Zweitwagen nur brauchst um zur Arbeit zu kommen und eventuell dein zukünftiges Kind zu fahren reicht nen Chinaböller völlig aus.  
Ich finde da die Kleinwagen aus Asien optisch net so prall aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Denke aber vom technischen Standard sind die aber alle ok. 


PS: Mit dem Busfahren kann ich total verstehen. Morgens im halbschlaf kann ich mir auch besseres Vorstellen und von der flexibilität eines AUtos wollen wir da gar nicht sprechen. Das ist kein flame gegen Schulkinder nur gegen Busse. xD


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Mich würde es stören wenn ich nicht hören wann ich mal auf dem Gas stehe und aus den Puschen muss die Karre auch kommen wenn ich am Laster vorbeiwill.


Dann solltest du einen Elektrowagen wirklich mal fahren, die kommen verdammt flott aus den Puschen geschossen. War angenehm überrascht wie spritzig die sind - und ich fahre normal einen 2,5L-Turbo-Fünfzylinder mit 305PS und bin da durchaus gewohnt flott aus den Puschen zu kommen.

Was eigentlich klar ist, du drückst aufs Gas und die Leistung ist sofort und unmittelbar da... ganz im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Verbrennungsmotor.


Nur so am Rande...

Und jopp, der Sound fehlt absolut.


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

Der Tesla-Roadster mit 250PS braucht nur 3,8 Sekunden von 0-100km/h.
Ich brauch dafür 4,8 - und das nach einer Leistungsanpassung (360PS)!!

Der Tesla Roadster ist allerdings in der Endgeschwindigkeit stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2012)

Ich grab dieses Thema mal wieder aus.

Ich hab mir am WE mal meine Unterlagen angesehen und da hab ich gesehen, wir sind bereits in der SF2. Und trotzdem will meine Versicherung pro Monate 111 Euro haben. Ich hab dann ein paar Versicherungsvergleiche gemacht und würde gern in eine günstigere Versicherung wechseln.

Aber dann die Kündigungsfrist. Sie beträgt bis zum Jahresende. Das sind noch 10 Monate. Solange will ich die hohen Beiträge nicht zahlen.

Leider hab ich das Sonderkündigungsrecht bei Erhöhung der Beiträge verpasst, denn den Brief haben wir im Dezember 2011 bekommen und die Frist ist nur ein Monat.

Gibt es nicht irgendeinen Trick, wie ich früher aus der Versicherung rauskomme? Vor allem, weil wir uns nach unserer Hochzeit Anfang März um den Zweitwagen kümmern wollen und der dann eine Versicherung braucht.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Auto verkaufen, Versicherung auflösen... Auto zurück kaufen, andere Versicherung wählen. Ob sich das inkl. Anmeldegebühren lohnt ist aber fraglich.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Dabei ist das Problem, wenn Du dein Auto verkaufts und wieder zurück kaufts, Du das selbe Fahrzeug wieder anmeldest. 
In diesem Fall hat die "alte" Versicherung das Recht auf ihren  Vertrag zu bestehen. 
Du kommst in diesem Fall mit dem selben Fahrzeug nicht aus deiner alten Versicherung heraus.
Red doch mit deiner Versicherung-eventuell haben sie ja schon günstigere Tarife.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Fragt sich nur, ob die "alte" Versicherung bei einer Neuanmeldung des Fahrzeugs das irgendwie mitbekommt. Die Zulassungsstelle wird die doch nicht anschreiben oder mitteilen was mit dem Fahrzeug passiert, oder?


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2012)

Das Auto kaufen und verkaufen kommt mir ziemlich umständlich vor. Und wem sollte ich es verkaufen? Meinen Eltern? Fremde werden es mir bestimmt nicht zurückverkaufen ^^

Ich möchte von der Versicherung weg. Die Bearbeitungszeit war lange und katastrophal und die Beiträge sind horrend und ich glaub nicht, dass die runtergehen.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Tja, auf die Idee hättest du dann wohl kommen müssen BEVOR du den Vertrag geschlossen hast oder gepennt hast als du hättest wechseln können.


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2012)

Tja, ich bin leider auf die Versprechen reingefallen, die die mir gegeben hatten. Ich hab noch diverse andere Versicherungen bei denen und die hatten mir erst zugesagt, mir einen besseren Tarif machen zu können, wurd dann aber irgendwie nix drauß. Weil wir das Auto dringend notwendig hatten zu der Zeit, hab ich den Vertrag dann gemacht.

Das mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht hab ich leider wirklich überlesen. Im Dezember hab ich immer 100 andere Dinge im Kopf, als sowas. Hab auch gedacht, dass man da gar nix gegen machen kann und das Schreiben erst vor Kurzem auf die Rückseite gedreht und gesehen, dass das da steht.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Hier wird doch irgendein Versicherungsmakler rumlungern der da was genaues sagen kann. Sonst lümmeln die doch auch an jeder Ecke und quatschen einem was auf.

Und ja, verkaufen wäre umständlich... aber wengier umständlich als die Karre zu verschrotten oder dergleichen, schiesst auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, ob die "alte" Versicherung bei einer Neuanmeldung des Fahrzeugs das irgendwie mitbekommt. Die Zulassungsstelle wird die doch nicht anschreiben oder mitteilen was mit dem Fahrzeug passiert, oder?



Natürlich wird der Vorversicherer angeschrieben. Einmal von der Zulassungsstelle, das Auto wurde abgemeldet, bzw. umgemeldet. Dann wird die neue Versicherung sich bei der alten Versicherung melden, Zwecks Überprüfung der SF.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Hier wird doch irgendein Versicherungsmakler rumlungern der da was genaues sagen kann. Sonst lümmeln die doch auch an jeder Ecke und quatschen einem was auf.
> 
> Und ja, verkaufen wäre umständlich... aber wengier umständlich als die Karre zu verschrotten oder dergleichen, schiesst auch etwas übers Ziel hinaus.



Meld! Ich bin Versicherungskaufrau  Und deshalb sag ich auch abmelden/ummelden geht nicht. Einzige Möglichkeit ist és den SF-Rabatt jemanden zu übertragen und den dann natürlich auch das Fahrzeug anmelden lassen.
SF Übertragungen werden gemacht bei Elter, Großeltern, Geschwistern, Eheleuten, Lebensgefährten und Kindern.
Hier muss man nur erklären, das man in dem angegeben Zeitraum (bei dir sinds zwei Jahre) das Fahrzeug gefahren hat und natürlich im Besitz einer gültigen Fahrerlaubnis (für den genannten Zeitraum) ist.

Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit.


Das Zweitfahrzeug kann man übrigens auch als Zweitfahrzeug bei einem anderen Versicherer anmelden, btw.


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2012)

Danke Ellesmere.

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass man am ehesten mit der Anmeldung jonglieren kann.

Das Auto, dass wir jetzt haben, ist auf meinen Freund (der wird ab 02.03.12 mein Ehepartner) zugelassen, der Versicherungsvertrag läuft aber über mich. Meine Versicherung hat mir bestätigt, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn ich nicht der Halter bin, ich bin als Fahrer eingetragen und meinen Führerschein habe ich auch schon seit 2004 sicher (wobei, ich muss den neu ausstellen lassen, wenn sich mein Name ändert, was?).

Nach unserer Hochzeit wollen wir uns nach einem zweiten Wagen umsehen, der größer ist als unser jetziger. Das würden wir dann als Hauptfahrzeug anmelden und den kleinen Alto als Zweitwagen. Da könnte man die Ummeldung ja prima auf mich machen, als Ehepartnerin darf ich dann auch die SF übernehmen.

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm...abweichender Halter ist doof ...die Versicherung, und somit die Prozente laufen auf deinen Namen. Das Fahrzeug selber ist auf deinen Partner angemeldet (macht nur Sinn, wenn man dadurch Steuern sparen kann (Ermässingng wg. Behinderung, o. ä.) oder Angst hat, das der Partner mit dem Auto abhaut ...)


Der abweichende Halter wird auch beim Straßenverkehrsamt vermerkt. Also ein ummeldenzwischen euch beiden ist ein bissel blöd, ihr seid beide bei eurem Versicherer vermerkt.
Vielleicht ist das aber auch deine Chance.

 Das müsste ich morgen aber mal erfragen. Eventuell ergibt sich eine Möglichkeit, wenn Du das Auto auf deinen Namen zulässt. (die ist allerdings seeehr klein....)

Zweitwagen ist wie gesagt kein Problem.


----------



## Legendary (9. Februar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> ich bin als Fahrer eingetragen und meinen Führerschein habe ich auch schon seit 2004 sicher (wobei, ich muss den neu ausstellen lassen, wenn sich mein Name ändert, was?).



Du hast seit 2004 den Schein und bist bei SF2? Ich hab seit 2004 den Schein und bin seit Dezember 2011 auf SF6. Und 111 Euro Versicherung im Monat find ich schon ziemlich krank für DAS Auto. Selbst wenns ne VK wäre (habs nicht mehr im Kopf bei dir)


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2012)

AÖ, das werd ich dir gern erklären.

Mein erstes Auto war auf meinen Vater zugelassen und auch über ihn versichert. Dann bin ich aber umgezogen und hätte das Auto nicht mehr viel gebraucht. Er bestand darauf, dass ich es verkaufe.

Gesagt, getan. Auto verkauft, keine Versicherung mehr. 2010 also ein neues Auto besorgt und wollte eigentlich die Versicherung meiner Mutter übernehmen.

Pustekuchen! Durften wir nicht machen! Ist illegal geworden, wenn man nicht der Fahrer des Wagens ist. Also mussten wir gaaanz von vorne anfangen. Folglich läuft unsere Versicherung erst seit Juni 2010.

Das Auto zu verkaufen, dass auf meinen VAter lief, war die schlimmste Entscheidung meines Lebens. Ich hätte mich so entschieden dagegen wehren sollen. Vor allem, weil die Voraussetzung für das Verkaufen sogar flach fiel. Aber wenn ich jetzt loslege, wird das nur ein Roman über meinen Vater ^^

Dass auf mich der Vertrag läuft und auf meinen Freund das KFZ hat übrigens folgenden Grund:

Das Auto wurde im Ausland gekauft. Für eine Abholung verlangten sie eine gültige Zulassung. Und die musste auf den sein, der den Kaufvertrag unterschrieb. Mein Idiot von Freund hat den natürlich selbst unterschrieben und nicht mich machen lassen (obwohl ich das Auto bezahlt habe) und musste dementsprechend als Halter eingetragen werden. Da hatte ich das mit der Versicherung aber schon unter Dach und Fach und den Vertrag unterschrieben (ohne ja keine ZUlassung).


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Ja supi, Du hattest die Möglichkeit direkt nach der Führerscheinprüfung ein Auto anzumelden oder die Prozente von deinen Eltern zu übernehmen...
Das aber nicht bei allen so.
Ich kenne einige, die superlang ein Firmenfahrzeug zur verfügung hatten und mit 40 erstmalig einen Wagen auf ihren Namen anmelden müssen. Die haben seit 22 Jahren einen Führerschein und fangen bei Null an.
Und 111 € ist schon eine Hausmarke...aber wenn de 85% bezahlen musst, gerad bei der VK ist das schon möglich.


----------



## Littletall (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab halt einen Versicherungsvergleich gemacht und bei der selben VK, Selbstbeteiligung 300 € kam ein Betrag von ca. 600-800 Euro im Jahr raus. Das ist schon ein krasser Gegensatz zu den über 1.200,00 €, die es momentan sind.

Und wie ich schon erwähnte, meine Zugfahrkarte kostet pro Monate 118,00 € (wenigstens hab ich dank Jahreskarte zwei Freimonate), da lohnt es sich ja eher, ein zweites Auto zu versichern. Ich find nur, das Erstauto muss dann nicht in der teuren Versicherung bleiben, wenn es günstiger geht.


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2012)

1260 Euro zahle ich als *Fahranfänger* (18 Jahre alt) jährlich für einen 3er BMW mit 192 PS ... hatte aber auch begleitetes Fahren mit 17 ... Also ernsthaft, deine Versicherung will dich wohl abzocken xD


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2012)

Da würd ich gerne wissen, in welcher SF - KLasse Du bist und wie Du dazu gekommen bist  

Weil den Preis inkl. Vollkasko, kann ich mir bei einem Fahranfänger nicht vorstellen, ausser du hast die KFZ Versicherung beim Versicherer deiner Eltern gemacht-dann kommt das eventuell noch in die Nähe ...
Übrigens ist es ein Irrglaube, das ein Auto das viel kW hat automatisch teurer ist als ein niedrigeres.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2012)

Das mit den PS mag sein...rechtfertigt trotzdem nicht den Preis. 

Als vielleicht besserer Vergleich...ich damals mit 19 mein 1. Auto, hab durch die viele Arbeit ewig gebraucht bis ich endlich mal dazugekommen bin.  Naja jedenfalls war ich bei der Mecklemburgischen versichert über meine Mutter, sie fährt seit 20 Jahren kein Auto, musste also bei SF0 anfangen, das sind 230% (!), habe für einen Corsa B mit 48KW/65PS, damals Typklasse 11 HP / 13 TK und 150 Euro SB rund 1200 Euro Versicherung jährlich bezahlt. 

Am Schluss im Sommer 2011 war ich bei 55%, SF6, immer noch 150 € SB aber bei der WWK. Da waren es zuletzt 86 Euro im Quartal bei Typklasse 10 HP / 12 TK, moment...das sind dann 344 Euro jährlich. 

Und das mitm BMW...denk dir nix, Mago ist ein unglaublicher Schmatzer der viel Ahnung hat. Glaub ihm besser.


----------



## Ogil (10. Februar 2012)

Wow - da wird mir erst wieder bewusst, warum ich damals in D. kein Auto hatte. Hier (UK) bezahle ich laengst nicht so viel - im Moment etwas mehr als £550 im Jahr fuer Vollkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung. Und meine Schadensfreiheitsklasse ist nicht sonderlich hoch, da es erst zaehlt, seit ich hier ein Auto habe. Letztens hatte ich mir ein Angebot fuer ein Auto geholt, welches ich vielleicht kaufen werde. Das haette eine deutlich niedrigere Typklasse als mein jetziges (13 statt 16) und dann wuerde ich nur noch ca. £250 im Jahr zahlen...


----------



## win3ermute (10. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das haette eine deutlich niedrigere Typklasse als mein jetziges (13 statt 16) und dann wuerde ich nur noch ca. £250 im Jahr zahlen...



Wäh? In UK werden Mazdas geklaut ?! Was haste Dir denn jetzt schönes ausgeguckt?


----------



## Littletall (21. März 2012)

So, ich pack mal meinen alten Thread aus.

Mein Mann ist heute morgen zur Probefahrt angetreten und hat das Auto sofort gekauft. Liebe auf den ersten Blick, möchte man meinen ^^ Es handelt sich um einen Toyota Prius, zur Erinnerung, unser erstes Auto ist ein Suzuki Alto (Chinaböller *lach*).

Jetzt muss die Versicherung natürlich erledigt werden. Das ist kein großes Problem. Aber um aus meinem Vetrag mit dem Alto früher rauszukommen, werd ich den Trick nutzen, den Wagen auf mich zuzulassen und das Sonderkündigungsrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob es nicht intelligenter ist, den Toyota ebenfalls auf mich zuzulassen als Zweitwagen? Denn mir kommts ein bisschen blöd vor, nachdem ich aus dem Vertrag des Alto raus bin, nochmal sinnlos Geld für eine weitere Ummeldung auf meinen Mann (der ist gerade der Halter) auszugeben.

Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich dankbar, da wir bereits am Montag die Zulassung machen wollen.


----------



## sympathisant (21. März 2012)

versteh das problem nicht.

du willst den alto-vertrag bei deiner versicherung loswerden? wieso? neue versicherung?

und dann willst du den prius als zweitwagen anmelden? was ist dann der erste?


----------



## Littletall (21. März 2012)

Das Problem war bereits im ersten Beitrag erläutert ^^ Ich erkläre es nochmal.

Suzuki Alto ist unser Erstwagen. Dieser ist leider viel zu teuer versichert. Bei einer normalen Kündigung würde ich erst Ende 2012 aus dem Vertrag kommen. Allerdings gibt es Sonderkündigungsrechte beim Halterwechsel. Deshalb will ich das machen und dann bereits im Mai 2012 aus dem Vertrag raus kommen.

Dann soll der Suzuki Alto zusammen mit dem Toyota Prius bei der selben Firma versichert werden. Der Prius wird jetzt sofort bei der neuen Versicherung versichert (morgen abend ist schon Termin), den Suzuki habe ich bereits am Telefon erwähnt, dass ich ihn dann auch gern dort versichern würde, sobald er aus dem Vertrag raus ist. Ich nehme an, dass dann der Suzuki der Zweitwagen sein wird.

Meine Frage ist jetzt:

Ursprünglich wollte ich den Suzuki bloß auf mich ummelden, damit ich aus der Versicherung rauskomme. Mein Mann sollte den Toyota auf sich anmelden.
Ich frage mich nur, ob es nicht besser ist, wenn beide Autos auf eine Person zugelassen sind.


----------



## sympathisant (21. März 2012)

Frag das doch die Versicherung. Die wissen am besten, ob das Vor- oder Nachteile hat. Kann ja von Versicherung zu Versicherung auch unterschiedlich sein.

Bei uns läufts generell so, dass die Fahrzeuge über mich versichert sind. K.A. ob das jetzt preislich irgendwas ausmacht.


----------



## Littletall (21. März 2012)

Ja, wird wohl das einfachste sein.

Sympatisant, bist du auch der alleinige Halter der Fahrzeuge? Man kann auch die Versicherung halten ohne der Halter zu sein. Bei unserem Suzuki bin ich der Versicherungsnehmer, aber nicht der Halter, nur als Fahrer eingetragen.


----------



## sympathisant (21. März 2012)

ja, bin ich.

soweit ich weiss ist es aber relativ egal, wer halter und versicherungsnehmer ist.

die zulassungsstelle interessiert nicht auf wen der wagen versichert wird.

die versicherung interessiert (soweit ich weiss) nicht auf wen der wagen zugelassen ist.


es kann eben sein, dass man über eine gewisse kombination halter-versicherungsnehmer etwas geld spart, aber das kann dir 100%ig nur die versicherung sagen.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> So, ich pack mal meinen alten Thread aus.
> 
> Mein Mann ist heute morgen zur Probefahrt angetreten und hat das Auto sofort gekauft. Liebe auf den ersten Blick, möchte man meinen ^^ Es handelt sich um einen Toyota Prius, zur Erinnerung, unser erstes Auto ist ein Suzuki Alto (Chinaböller *lach*).



Ist zwar immer noch ne Reisschüssel aber schon einmal eine deutliche (!) Verbesserung, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2012)

Hier ist es so, dass ich einen Zweitwagen guenstiger versichern kann - eben weil die Versicherung weiss, dass ich nicht beide gleichzeitig fahren kann. Die Frage ist dann freilich, inwieweit sich das aufhebt, wenn man mehrere Fahrer eintraegt.


----------



## Littletall (26. März 2012)

So, ich bins mal wieder. Der Prius ist jetzt bei der HUK Coburg versichert und ich will dort auch den Suzuki versichern lassen. Die Versicherungsfrau hat gesagt, sie macht alles fertig, dass wir ihn dann Anfang 2013 versichern können.

Ich komm wahrscheinlich nur sehr schwer früher aus der Versicherung raus, deshalb möchte ich eine Zusatzleistung streichen lassen, die den Beitrag etwas senkt.

Mein Problem ist nur, als ich sowas das letzte mal per Telefon gemacht habe, hat das vier Monate gedauert, bis die das hingekriegt haben.

Ich überleg jetzt, das schriftlich und auch noch per Einschreiben zu schicken.

Meint ihr, ich sollte das so tun oder die trödeln genauso rum, wie wenn ich bei denen anrufe?


----------



## sympathisant (26. März 2012)

habt ihr kein büro in der nähe? ich geh hin, klär den tarif und unterschreib. die tante druckt mir die bestätigung und den neuen vertrag aus. dann ist das am gleichen tag erledigt. monate dafür warten?


----------



## Littletall (26. März 2012)

Ich glaub, leider nicht. Ich müsste mal nachforschen. Wär ja gut, wenn man das bei jedem beliebigen Büro machen kann. Ich musste nämlich vorher immer in Westhofen, wo ich die Versicherung das erste mal abschloss, alles ausmachen.


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2012)

1. Auto abmelden
2. Einen Tag warten
3. Auto anmelden mit neuer Versicherung.
Sollte soviel ich weis gehen

Edit:
Nochmal gegoogelt... geht leider nicht. Nur mit Halter wechsel.

Du kannst es soviel ich weis bei jedem HUK Vertrauensmann/frau machen.
Kannst ja auf der HUK- Seite die Leute suchen die für HUK arbeiten.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. März 2012)

Du kannst es doch auch per Fax machen. Das geht für gewöhnlich am schnellsten. Und natürlich geht es in jedem Büro, das der Versicherung angehört.


----------

